# Dell Studio 1555 6 Beeps



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

When I turn on my Dell Studio 1555 I am simply greeted with six beeps and a black screen - a little odd as it had been working completely fine.

Not sure what the problem is, a quick glance suggests something to do with the video card although there doesn't seem to be an accurate solution to the problem on here (at least not that I can find!)

If there are any ideas on what to do they'd be great, as I can't afford to get the thing fixed. I'd be saving up for a new one if it's anything major.

Regards

Joe


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

The Beep Code that you are receiving would indicate a graphics card failure.

The most common fixes are replacing the motherboard.

Try removing the memory and testing one at a time in each slot.


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'm not particularly sure what I'm doing when I open it up so I guess I might have to get someone else to have a look at it.

Not sure it is worth getting the motherboard replaced.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

May be worth it to try swapping/testing the memory first.

If not comfortable then maybe someone can assist you.

The memory compartment is easy to access and does not really require any disassembly, just removing the access door.

Dell Studio 1555 Service Manual


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess taking the back off is no problem, just looking at that manual now. How would I "test" the memory though?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Remove the modules and install one at a time in each slot.

Make sure that the power and battery are removed before opening the memory door and removing it.


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

I've carefully removed both the modules. Do you mean I should just simply re-insert them or swap them over?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Basically you are trying the modules individually in each slot. Make sure that the memory is secured in the slot and latched.

•Insert one module and test.
•Insert the same module in the other slot and test
•Remove the first module and insert the other module
•Insert the same module in the second slot


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

No joy. 6 beeps each time.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

I think you are definitely looking at a motherboard problem.

Depending on the cost you can decided whether this is the route you want to take.


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for your help.

Final question - will there be any way to get data off it without expensive repairs?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Your data is most likely still there and intact.

You can remove the hard drive and attach it to a working PC using an IDE/SATA to 

USB adapter or install it in an external enclosure.


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

Which one of the two options would you recommend?

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You should be able to find something like this at any local shop.


----------



## plewes37 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just been searching for something similar. Would this do? DIGIFLEX 2.5 Sata to USB Hard Drive Caddy HDD Enclosure Case Laptop and PC parts: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes that would work in order to retrieve the data


----------

